# Mandolins: which stores have a good selection?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've decided to upgrade my mandolin. I'm looking for something higher end but I want to play it before buying. Unfortunately, Ottawa doesn't have much in the way of good mandolins. So, I'm looking for info on stores which have a decent selection of higher end mandolins ie Breedlove, Collings, Webber etc and are within driving distance of Ottawa ie within 6 or 7 hours of Ottawa. Here are the stores that I know of so far:

*12th fret, Toronto*: Seem to have all of the good stuff, but its hard to tell from their website what they actually have in stock at any time (I've never actually been in the store).

*Folkway Music, Guelph*: I've dealt with them before and they were very professional. Seem to have a good, but somewhat smaller stock.

Anywhere else that anyone can suggest, or comments on the 2 above? Is there anywhere down towards Syracuse? Or Montreal, Quebec City etc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Call Pongetti's, Mountain Music in Hamilton. Maybe they have something, Mountain Music has a large selection of acoustics and some mandolins (I think)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wiley said:


> Call Pongetti's, Mountain Music in Hamilton. Maybe they have something, Mountain Music has a large selection of acoustics and some mandolins (I think)


pongettis and mountain music do have some, but not many- i dont think its worth the trip for bagpipe-
both usually only have maybe 6 mandos at a time in stock. and most are budget models.
when i was looking for a better mandolin, i was frustrated by the stock shown on the various canadian websites. i wanted to buy something decent, maybe spend $700 or so. i was in mountain music one day when they took a trade in on a gold tone A model oval hole- practically brand new, i couldnt resist at about half the cost of retail (i paid $200) 
was a definate upgrade from my 64 kay, and im not a great mando player anyway-


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Does the Ottawa Folklore Centre still exist? Seems like their kind of thing if they do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

But it still might be worth calling them and knowing their inventory.

Both have websites with their contact info.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I have a friend on the rock*

He plays professionally in NL and he should know of a few good places to seek out a mandolin, hopefully he'll be along tonight, the new 8 strings of acoustics these days.Ship


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The 12th Fret does have quite a few in stock. Not sure of exact numbers and I'm sure they vary from week to week. But my guess would be in the 20-30 odd range between student models all the way up to some very pricey ones. then there is the used and vintage ones that they might have.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, my mando-playing friends are always chatting about something they've seen/played/lusted for at the 12th Fret.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Does the Ottawa Folklore Centre still exist? Seems like their kind of thing if they do.


I used to love that store but in the past few years there have been changes and not for the better. The sales people are friendly but not knowledgable and the majority of the stock is now imported crap.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Or Montreal, Quebec City etc?


Nothing that would be worth the trip, that I know of. (And I spend a lot of time in music stores :smile: )


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

You might want to float an add on a couple of the Bluegrass Clubs in Ontario who have website classifieds.

Quite a few mando pickers on them from time to time and may be able to point you in the right direction.

Found a nice Oliver Apitius for a fella (now a bandmate) a few years back for reasonable price...

Always check out Elderly's or Mando Bros.... dollar makes it a viable option to drive there and play a whole bunch until you find one that speaks to you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing to add, as the only places in southern Ontario I'd look would be The 12th Fret and Folkway, but have you asked around the mandolin cafe?

www.mandolincafe.net

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thats the place*

Thanks Mooh I have been racking my little brain cell for tha last few days trying to remember that name.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You're welcome Ship. I love that site. Lots of good resources, plus a great forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. It looks like 12th Fret in Toronto is my best bet. I did post over at Mandolin Cafe with a similar question but looking for stores in Northern NY etc. The best suggestion I got was a store in Rochester - Bernunzio Instruments:

http://bernunzio.com/

Ottawa to Rochester is a similar distance as Ottawa to Toronto, but with the added Customs, Immigration hassle etc I'd probably just go with 12th Fret. Now all I have to do is get the rest of the cash together.


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey bagpipe, How about long mcquade They have a store in OTT, ALTA VISTA.
They always have some great Gibson Mandolins there for great prices..and I know here in NL they Have had some weber mando to.
Worth a call to see what they do have. may save a drive.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

No big hassels at the boarder bringing instruments across. Pay the GST and way ya go.....

Or many just put them in the back seat and drive through without claiming.

A risk that some are willing to take. If your caught you pay double though and get a tag in their system for a time.

I've bought a couple bass's and amps and had them sent here but don't use UPS or similar as the Brokerage fee's will kill ya.

USPS is reasonable and its about 10 bucks for the brokerage instead of about 30%....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I have about 12 handmade mandolins in stock $2k to $16K. and another 10 from $1K - $2K. 

But, sad to say, I'm travelling for the next couple of months. 

I'd recommend the 'Fret'. Great guys. Top level instruments and knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

A few shops I just came across while looking for a certain Jumbo.

They have Mandollins listed and they might be close to you as well.

http://allyouneedmusic.com/catalog/index.html Look under Folk Section

http://classaxe.ca/ Look under More Strings


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing really at the above two shops. I found some Breedloves at Folkways, and I still recommend the 12th Fret. Collings, Weber, and Breedlove. Not necessarily in that order.

Good luck


----------

